# Rubrikenachse in Excel -> Beschriftung verschieben



## EifelFrosch (2. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem in Excel:
Ich habe eine Quartalsentwicklung aufgestellt. Manchmal sind die Werte negativ, so dass die Balken sowohl ins Positive, als auch ins Negative reichen.
Die y-Achse ist beschriftet mit Quartal 1-n. Unglücklicherweise ragen die Negativbalken in diese Beschriftung herein, so dass man diese nicht mehr erkennen kann.
Bei dem Punkt: Achse formatieren -> Ausrichtung versetzt kann man nur bis 1000 gehen. Das reicht aber leider nicht.
Ich möchte einfach, dass die Rubrikenachsenbeschriftung links außerhalb des Diagramms steht. Wie kann ich das bewerkstelligen?

Vielen Dank.
Grüße
Eifel


----------



## RealPax (2. November 2005)

Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob ich dich richtig verstanden habe. Aber du kannst im Diagramm die Beschriftung einfach druch anklicken verschieben.


----------



## EifelFrosch (2. November 2005)

Wenn das so einfach wäre...
Ich kann die Achsenbeschriftungen unglücklicherweise nicht einfach so verschieben.
Gibt es da ein Optionsfeld, um die "Verankerung" der Achsenbeschriftungen zu lösen?

Es geht NICHT um die einzelnen Beschriftungen (z.B. Wertangaben) an den Balken!

Danke und Gruß
Eifel


----------



## Leola13 (3. November 2005)

Hai,

kannst du zum besseren Verständnis nicht mal ein Beispiel anhängen ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## EifelFrosch (4. November 2005)

Hallo,

gerne, hier das Beispiel. Die Monatsangaben sollen ganz links stehen, außerhalb des Balkenbereiches.

Danke
eifel


----------



## Leola13 (4. November 2005)

Hai,

das geht nur über den "Umweg" Schwebebalken.

Ich weis aber nicht, ob das für dich machbar ist.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## EifelFrosch (4. November 2005)

Du meinst also schlicht und einfach 3D-Balken? Damit funktioniert es...sieht zwar nicht so übersichtlich aus, aber zur Not geht es.
Gibt es denn keine Möglichkeit das ganze auch mit 2D-Balken zu machen?

Vielen Dank
Eifel


----------



## Leola13 (4. November 2005)

Hai,

Rechtsklick aufs Diagramm - 3D-Ansicht - Beztrachtungshöhe und Drehung auf Null setzen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## EifelFrosch (8. November 2005)

Hi,

sorry für das späte "DANKESCHÖN". hat super geklappt!

gruß
eifel


----------

